
Working Remotely While Traveling: A How to Guide - adambyrtek
https://packhacker.com/guide/working-remotely/
======
colund
This is great. I love the idea of remote work. At the same time I am picky
about my environment. I prefer to put my laptop on a clean surface and be able
to work where it's quiet and beautiful. I am not sure that a café is that
place for me, although I enjoy them a lot.

